# Ariens headlights to LED'S



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Ariens Snowblower Head Light 04136200 Order now for same day shipping. 365 day return policy. RepairClinic.com

A lot of folks on here did the LED LIGHT conversion last year.
I used these lights and just changed out the bulbs to LED 4 watt mr16 =12 volt....
no muss, no fuss , no sweat, as my science teacher used to say.\\
This is a much better setup . ....Ariens are you listening ?


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Did you just splice these into the factory wiring harness? 

No bridge rectifiers needed to take away the flicker? 

Interesting,,,,


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

The machine I have already came with the same headlight on the rh side
so I just ordered another for the left side. The heated grips from ariens gives you another headlight harness to plug in so I used this harness for the left hand side headlight. 
yes I did have to splice in to the harness to connect both headlights.
no rectifier needed as these bulbs are 12 volt LED.


----------



## Turbozcs2003 (Aug 20, 2014)

Does the light from Repair clinic come with the harness, back of the light looks like it requires special connector?


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

loneraider said:


> ... no rectifier needed as these bulbs are 12 volt LED.


So the existing headlight circuit is DC?


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

No it does not come with the harness. I guess you can order the harness
from Ariens but I got mine with the heated grips I bought from Ariens.
I'll try to post some pics. 

The LED BULBS have squared off ends and the Ariens lightbulb housing
is more rounded so I just filed a bit off the bulb end to make it fit better.
& only took a few minutes to do.
The LED BULBS I used are - spotlight cob 4 watt black mr 16 - 12 volt
color white.
Coil is 12V 60W these lights only use about 4 watts each. Plenty of juice let over for heated grips.
Ariens heated grips are approx. 30 -35 watts.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

loneraider said:


> No it does not come with the harness. I guess you can order the harness
> from Ariens but I got mine with the heated grips I bought from Ariens.
> I'll try to post some pics.
> 
> ...


12v DC?


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Coil is 12V 60W AC. these bulbs run on ac .The original bulbs were standard Halogen bulbs.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

loneraider said:


> Coil is 12V 60W AC. these bulbs run on ac .The original bulbs were standard Halogen bulbs.


Gotcha, nice find! 
You think they light a path now, just wait till there is snow everywhere reflecting light!


----------



## Turbozcs2003 (Aug 20, 2014)

so you need
1) Ariens lights/housing #4136200, come with halogen bulb
2) by LED Bulbs, where? part #?, file fit
3) splice into the circuit for hand grip heater?


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

http://www.amazon.ca/LSD-Non-Dimmable-Efficient-Effective-Spotlight/dp/B00NTMKRKE/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_3_m?ie=UTF8&qid=1412477389&sr=8-3-fkmr1&keywords=spotlight+cob+4+watt+black+mr+16+-+12+volt+color+white.

these bulbs will work..


----------



## BruceK (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey, Looking to take this path to upgrade my snowblower lights. Any change you can update the link to what bulbs you would use?

Thanks-n-cheers.


----------



## White Out (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm also interested in knowing a recommended high quality 4w 12v LED mr16 bulb for this purpose. Any suggestions...? Thanks!


----------



## White Out (Aug 12, 2015)

ttt. Any suggestions...? Thank you!!


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

AS long as you keep the wattage to around under 10 for each LED light
you should be ok. Remember the light housing's I used were Ariens or gravely's but I had to round off the corners of the led bulbs to make them fit in the housing in order to plug them in. 
Other than that, their LED's they work great & they sure are bright.


----------



## White Out (Aug 12, 2015)

Perfect! Thanks loneraider.


----------



## BruceK (Sep 21, 2015)

Here's what I ordered, have wired up on my Ariens Pro 28 and am ready to install the bulbs once they arrive. I opted for a switched circuit. Thanks for suggesting this lighting option; it was easy to install and works great.



(2) Ariens Wire Light Harness - Ariens Part #: 03881200
(2) Head Light Assembly - Ariens Part #: 04136200
(1) Washer - Ariens Part #: 06403800
(1) Washer - Ariens Part #: 06310900
(1) Switch On/Off - Ariens Part #: 02485700
(1) Switch Boot - Ariens Part #: 09207600
(1) 5.5W and (1) 8.5W MR16 LED Spotlight Bulb 12V gu5.3 from Lowes

I had first bought a couple of Lemonbest LEDs off of Amazon that were shipped from China. One broke as I was inserting it into the receptacle; what a waste of $.


----------

